# Viper 4103xv HELP



## doddy3737 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok iam hoping someone on here can help me i have a viper 4103xv in my 07 vw golf. Sometime when i try to start the system my windows roll down half way i have no clue how it is doing this i have tried everything and read everywhere but cant seems to get it to work. any help will be great thanks

Doddy


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Rephrase the question.............


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

program the window function to not roll down upon remote start, must have been a sumertime feature.


----------

